# Adobe Flash Player causes overheating?



## Bean_BR (Mar 8, 2013)

So, I bought a new PC a month ago, and these are the specs:

Processor: Intel Core i3-2100 (3M Cache, 3.10GHz)
Graphics: Intel HD 2000 (onboard)
RAM: 4GB 1333MHz DDR3
OS: Windows 7 Home Basic 64-bit

The thing is, I can't watch a video in youtube more than 3~5 min and my pc shutdown, it power on itself and fail to boot windows, but it boot fine after. When I open Firefox it resume the tabs it last loaded and there is that message that the Adobe Video Plugin stopped working. I've googled and found that the flash player causes overheating and thats why the pc shutdown. I always update my drivers, OS, etc... So what could it be? Someone ever had this problem?


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 8, 2013)

youtube uses HTML 5 try running google chrome. Check out your installed programs list make sure you dont have any silly programs installed that you dont want or need, look for spyware, malware, toolbars , uninstall adobe flash and just use chrome for flash its built in. Also try running a free anti virus software like AVG free.


----------



## Celice (Mar 8, 2013)

Was this a new pre-built computer, or a used one, or something you put together yourself?


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 8, 2013)

wolfmanz51 said:


> youtube uses HTML 5 try running google chrome. Check out your installed programs list make sure you dont have any silly programs installed that you dont want or need, look for spyware, malware, toolbars , uninstall adobe flash and just use chrome for flash its built in. Also try running a free anti virus software like AVG free.


ok, will try that and report results.



Celice said:


> Was this a new pre-built computer, or a used one, or something you put together yourself?


New pre-built.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 8, 2013)

I've installed Google Chrome and watched a video with length 8:45 without problems, also the CPU usage was low. I think the problem is solved, thanks for the help


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2013)

Avoiding the issue isn't solving it.

Uninstall flash and then install the latest version, does it still happen?
Right-click a flash window and go to the settings, disable hardware acceleration then restart, does it still happen?


----------



## Originality (Mar 8, 2013)

Flash causing overheating on a Core i3 with integrated graphics? Does not compute.

I would do a general stress test to see what's causing it to power off. Either CPU, memory or PSU I think.


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 8, 2013)

Flash is known to be buggy and has been known cause issues for years now (though Ive never had anything to extreem happen other than crappy performance). Avoiding the problem isn't solving it, what Rydian said is true & will more than likely solve your issue as well with firefox. Yet, and since chrome has the latest flash built in and automatically updated you still get flash.
If the problem persists with other programs, and your system overheats too often you may want to cash in the warranty on the pc as it could be a hardware defect.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 8, 2013)

If your computer is over heating from software and shutting down there is a hardware issue at fault.

You should be able to peg your entire system at 100% and run it 24 hours with out any sort of shut down.

My guess is that the thermal paste is not applied correctly (it happens even at the factory.) or a fan is not working or a heat sink is not attached correctly.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 9, 2013)

Tested more videos on Chrome, with highest quality (even at full screen) without problems. So the problem must be in Firefox, probably. Shit, I always liked to use Firefox.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Mar 9, 2013)

Chrome has  flash plugin build-in
doesn't matter it support HTML5 or not, when flash plugin required to decode, it will use Flash.

if you're not sure about your Flash version use ninite to check everything is up to date correctly.

ninite.com

if you report this on adobe forums the usual reply would be
" Try to disable hardware acceleration on Adobe Flash setting in Control Panel "


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, since Chrome has built-in flash plugin I will uninstall adobe Flash player using this removal tool:
http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/uninstall-flash-player-windows.html
This page says I'm using Windows 7 *32-bit*, WTF.


----------



## marcus134 (Mar 9, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> My guess is that the thermal paste is not applied correctly


or they forgot to remove the plastic film that covers the thermal compound, I've seen that regularly when I was servicing prebuilt.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2013)

marcus134 said:


> or they forgot to remove the plastic film that covers the thermal compound, I've seen that regularly when I was servicing prebuilt.


 
I can't say I have seen that one but it would not surprise me in the slightest.  

That's why I always build my own, no one to blame but myself if something goes bad.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Mar 9, 2013)

It's normal for a PC to over heat while using Adobe Flash, and there is no solution for this problem(Unless you will stop using it like I did), but in the other hand you can add more fans also YouTube uses Flash not HTML5,if it helps try different web browsers,some good choices will be , Safari,Chrome,Maxthon.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Mar 9, 2013)

Bean_BR said:


> Well, since Chrome has built-in flash plugin I will uninstall adobe Flash player using this removal tool:
> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/uninstall-flash-player-windows.html
> This page says I'm using Windows 7 *32-bit*, WTF.


 

What did you expect the OEM Windows version will never spend money for a 64-bit OS , not in a 1000 years.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like I'll have to stay with Chrome, bye bye Firefox.


----------



## SifJar (Mar 9, 2013)

Bean_BR said:


> Well, since Chrome has built-in flash plugin I will uninstall adobe Flash player using this removal tool:
> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/uninstall-flash-player-windows.html
> This page says I'm using Windows 7 *32-bit*, WTF.


I get the same result on 64-bit Windows 7 as well. My guess is that Chrome (or whatever browser you're using to visit that page) runs under the 32-bit compatibility layer in 64-bit Windows, so the OS is detected as 32-bit.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 9, 2013)

MegaBassBX said:


> What did you expect the OEM Windows version will never spend money for a 64-bit OS , not in a 1000 years.


but that don't makes sense, my OS *is* 64-bit.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 9, 2013)

Adobe discontinued the 64 bit edition of flash a while back, you got an update that required a reboot. That was the update. 

You can still download and install the 64 bit version but it is not updated or supported.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 9, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Adobe discontinued the 64 bit edition of flash a while back, you got an update that required a reboot. That was the update.
> 
> You can still download and install the 64 bit version but it is not updated or supported.


ok, but I have a question, I'm using Chrome 64-bit, the built-in flash player is 32-bit?
*EDIT:* nevermind, there isn't a 64-bit version of Chrome


----------



## Rydian (Mar 9, 2013)

Bean_BR said:


> Tested more videos on Chrome, with highest quality (even at full screen) without problems. So the problem must be in Firefox, probably. Shit, I always liked to use Firefox.


No, the problem is with your computer.  Flash is simply bringing out a symptom of an issue that already exists.  We should find what the problem is and fix it.

Do what I said earlier, we need more info on your setup and what tends to trigger it, then we can find what's causing the issue (if it's overheating or a kernel panic or what).



MegaBassBX said:


> It's normal for a PC to over heat while using Adobe Flash, and there is no solution for this problem(Unless you will stop using it like I did), but in the other hand you can add more fans also YouTube uses Flash not HTML5,if it helps try different web browsers,some good choices will be , Safari,Chrome,Maxthon.


No it's not normal, that's stupid advice.  There's a problem with his computer that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Minox (Mar 9, 2013)

MegaBassBX said:


> It's normal for a PC to over heat while using Adobe Flash, and there is no solution for this problem(Unless you will stop using it like I did), but in the other hand you can add more fans also YouTube uses Flash not HTML5,if it helps try different web browsers,some good choices will be , Safari,Chrome,Maxthon.


It is absolutely not normal for a computer to overheat while using software. There is something seriously flawed within a computer if it starts malfunctioning due to high load.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Mar 9, 2013)

Rydian said:


> No, the problem is with your computer. Flash is simply bringing out a symptom of an issue that already exists. We should find what the problem is and fix it.
> 
> Do what I said earlier, we need more info on your setup and what tends to trigger it, then we can find what's causing the issue (if it's overheating or a kernel panic or what).
> 
> No it's not normal, that's stupid advice. There's a problem with his computer that needs to be fixed.


 

Flash has a long time been the cause of over heating for every PC I ever owned, and this because the CPU and GPU are on the same main chip(in the asker case), to fix such an issue you need to add thermal pest if that didn't work you need to send that Machine to be checked up.

As for the stupid advice I made Go here :http://forums.adobe.com/message/4753975#4753975


----------



## MegaBassBX (Mar 9, 2013)

Minox said:


> It is absolutely not normal for a computer to overheat while using software. There is something seriously flawed within a computer if it starts malfunctioning due to high load.


 

True its not normal for any computer to overheat with any other software expect flash,and yes I know there is a problem and conventional ways wont fix it.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 9, 2013)

No, it's not normal.  If the computer is overheating because of flash, *then the computer itself has a heating/cooling issue*.


----------



## Minox (Mar 9, 2013)

Rydian said:


> No, it's not normal. If the computer is overheating because of flash, *then the computer itself has a heating/cooling issue*.


This, a computer should not overheat no matter what task you throw at it.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Mar 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Originality (Mar 9, 2013)

MegaBassBX said:


> It's normal for a PC to over heat while using Adobe Flash, and there is no solution for this problem(Unless yo will stop using it like I did), but in the other hand you can add more fans also YouTube uses Flash not HTML5,if it helps try different web browsers,some good choices will be , Safari,Chrom,Maxthon.


Troll much? Your information is backwards.

It's not normal for a computer to overheat using flash. It's not normal for a computer to overheat, period. Sure, flash isn't optimised and can become a memory/resource hog, which in turn means the computer has to work harder than under idle conditions (not as bad as gaming or multimedia playback), but that doesn't automatically result in overheating.

Extra fans only help if it improves airflow through the heat sink. Fans on top of the graphics card won't help the CPU. Also, for your comment on thermal paste (not pest), if it does not have thermal paste, it won't be able to run Windows for much longer than 10 minutes on idle, flash or otherwise.

YouTube uses both HTML5 and Flash. How do you think iOS works with YouTube?

Also... What does P2P have to do with overheating computers? They cause routers to overheat, not computers. Honestly...


----------



## MegaBassBX (Mar 9, 2013)

Lets make a test to remove any doubts.

download.php

Download this app then Run a CPUCCT for one hour then post the result.

This will help us to check out if the problem is with the software or hardware.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Mar 9, 2013)

Originality said:


> Troll much? Your information is backwards.
> 
> It's not normal for a computer to overheat using flash. It's not normal for a computer to overheat, period. Sure, flash isn't optimised and can become a memory/resource hog, which in turn means the computer has to work harder than under idle conditions (not as bad as gaming or multimedia playback), but that doesn't automatically result in overheating.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you for my pointing my mistakes, And I do not agree with you an app can certainly overheat a computer, and in this case until we role out hardware problems we need to check for the common causes which is Flash , and viruses so now for the P2P if there is a virus it might increase the load on the CPU which of course since most GBATemp users are pirates in the first place so most likely he uses Utorrent which indicate that he might have a virus,as for "They cause routers to overheat, not computers. Honestly" I guess this is the definition of stupidity you have earned it .


----------



## Originality (Mar 10, 2013)

Overheating is a hardware issue, not software. Laptops and computers are designed to work with stress tests (100% CPU and GPU usage) for extended periods to make sure they are fit for duty. If one fails, then it is either a factory fault, or a design fault. In both cases, they are considered faulty and unfit as a commercial product (some companies have more lax tests than others - like HP). Selling a faulty product with inherent heating/cooling issues (two halves of the same problem)... Actually, I don't need to continue.

Back to the point. A CPU on stock speed is supposed to downclock itself when the temperature gets too high. If that fails to control temperatures, it will power off to prevent damage. It gets this high because the cooling is not working effectively. In computers, the CPU must always have a heatsink attached, and often the stock heatsink provided by the 
CPU OEM is enough for operations on stock speeds (at 100% usage I might add). Between the CPU and heatsink is the thermal paste. Too much paste will act as an insulator and cook the CPU. No thermal paste and little heat at all will be transferred. This is why ideally, it should have about the same thickness and consistency as nail polish. Finally, the case should have at least one exhaust fan (and ideally an intake fan at the front) in order to maintain airflow to carry heat from the air sink.

If the above aren't covered, there's a serious problem. If the heatsink has ever been removed, the thermal paste will be ruined and a new application required to transfer heat properly. Also if the fans are dusty, then they may move as little as half their normal airflow. All these factors affect cooling in a system. If the cooling is adequate, like in every system I've ever built, then it will never overheat (never meaning, at least not before one of the fans dies).

Now, just to humour you... What temperatures are you seeing before and after your computer crashing? What temperature is it on idle (with Windows running and nothing else open) and what temperature does it reach when running flash? What about when playing games? You can use apps like SpeedFan to find your system temperatures.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 10, 2013)

Please people don't get mad, but I _think_ it is overheating because many others users of Flash have the same problem, say that it makes much use of CPU and as result make it overheat. I don't know if it is my case, but the fact is that my pc shutdown when using Adobe flash player on Firefox. But with Google Chrome there is no problem so far.
Now another thing, i uninstalled Adobe flash player plugin (and deleted all leftovers), and uninstalled Firefox too (also deleted all leftovers), restarted the system, did a freshly new install of Firefox, but when I tried to install the flash player plugin I got a error in the middle of the installation, tried again and the same error (exactly at the same point, 47%), the problem is "download timeout". Before all of this I've made a restoration point, just to be safe.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

Bean_BR said:


> Please people don't get mad, but I _think_ it is overheating because many others users of Flash have the same problem, say that it makes much use of CPU and as result make it overheat. I don't know if it is my case, but the fact is that my pc shutdown when using Adobe flash player on Firefox. But with Google Chrome there is no problem so far.


No, read more of what's been posted.  If your computer is overheating, IT'S BECAUSE THERE IS SOMETHING PHYSICALLY WRONG WITH YOUR COMPUTER.



Bean_BR said:


> Now another thing, i uninstalled Adobe flash player plugin (and deleted all leftovers), and uninstalled Firefox too (also deleted all leftovers), restarted the system, did a freshly new install of Firefox, but when I tried to install the flash player plugin I got a error in the middle of the installation, tried again and the same error (exactly at the same point, 47%), the problem is "download timeout". Before all of this I've made a restoration point, just to be safe.


Tried connecting wired instead of wireless?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 10, 2013)

you might wanna be carefull it might start a _flash_ fire


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> No, read more of what's been posted. If your computer is overheating, IT'S BECAUSE THERE IS SOMETHING PHYSICALLY WRONG WITH YOUR COMPUTER.
> 
> Tried connecting wired instead of wireless?


But then why the hell it happens only on Firefox but not on Chrome? And, no, I don't have wireless connection.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 10, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> you might wanna be carefull it might start a _flash_ fire


my old computer was literally falling apart, so, it wouldn't surprise me, lol


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

Bean_BR said:


> But then why the hell it happens only on Firefox but not on Chrome? And, no, I don't have wireless connection.





Rydian said:


> Avoiding the issue isn't solving it.
> 
> Uninstall flash and then install the latest version, does it still happen?
> Right-click a flash window and go to the settings, disable hardware acceleration then restart, does it still happen?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 10, 2013)

Bean_BR said:


> my old computer was literally falling apart, so, it wouldn't surprise me, lol


i was joking read the joke a couple time you might get it


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 10, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> i was joking read the joke a couple time you might get it


I know, I had already understood it.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 10, 2013)

Already did that even before starting this thread, but I haven't tried disabling hardware acceleration yet because I can't install flash player again, also, it is enabled on Chrome, so it couldn't be the problem.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

But Chrome's versions of flash is not the same as other browsers.

http://prodesigntools.com/fpdownloa...ensing/win/install_flash_player_11_plugin.exe


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 10, 2013)

Flash has it's bugs. But from all the comp I've used,I never had an overeating issue. And that's a physical defect of the comp. HTML5 is better though. Can't wait to find an anime site that has completely converted to HTML5.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> But Chrome's versions of flash is not the same as other browsers.
> 
> http://prodesigntools.com/fpdownloa...ensing/win/install_flash_player_11_plugin.exe


then isn't better to stay with Chrome?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

Bean_BR said:


> then isn't better to stay with Chrome?


Flash is the program you're running when you experience the overheating.

But the overheating is a problem with your computer in general.

So we want to narrow down if this is a heat issue and if so what is overheating.

So that it can be fixed.


----------



## Originality (Mar 10, 2013)

If flash can make your system overheat, then so can playing games. So can watching movies (with certain codecs). So can opening a few too many media-enriched websites. Basically any activity that stresses your CPU will cause overheating.

If that can be fixed by buying an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro (they were something like $17 iirc) and a bit of thermal paste ($4-5), then your system will be cooler, quieter and last longer (and not crash anymore). That is of course assuming that its the CPU that's overheating.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Flash is the program you're running when you experience the overheating.
> 
> But the overheating is a problem with your computer in general.
> 
> ...


I installed Firefox again, installed the flash plugin in your link, started watching a video in youtube and in the first minutes, shit, the pc shutdown. Then I watched the same video in the same quality setting on Chrome without problem.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 10, 2013)

Originality said:


> If flash can make your system overheat, then so can playing games. So can watching movies (with certain codecs). So can opening a few too many media-enriched websites. Basically any activity that stresses your CPU will cause overheating.
> 
> If that can be fixed by buying an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro (they were something like $17 iirc) and a bit of thermal paste ($4-5), then your system will be cooler, quieter and last longer (and not crash anymore). That is of course assuming that its the CPU that's overheating.


I can, for example, play MW3 on highest settings without problems for hours, and many other games.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2013)

Originality said:


> What temperatures are you seeing before and after your computer crashing? What temperature is it on idle (with Windows running and nothing else open) and what temperature does it reach when running flash? What about when playing games? You can use apps like SpeedFan to find your system temperatures.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 11, 2013)

ok, installed SpeedFan and here it is without running anything:

CPU usage: 0~12%            Temp1: -55C
Fan1: 1718~1726 RPM       Temp2: -128C
Fan2: 0 RPM                        Temp3: -68C
Fan3: 0 RPM                        HD0: 33C
Fan4: 0 RPM                       Core0: 33C
Fan5: 0 RPM                       Core1: 33C

Pwm1: 71%
Pwm2: 100%
Pwm3: 100%

Edit: I analyzed the status chart after playing a game and there were not much change.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Mar 11, 2013)

you need to check HSF installation of your system.

worst case you need better cooling device for your system


----------



## MegaBassBX (Mar 12, 2013)

Did you overclock your CPU,or GPU , also note that your CPU is your GPU in your case if you overclock your CPU without proper cooling it might increase the heat and Adobe Flash it might actually just be a symptom of the main problem.


It also might be per-overclocked , but of course the manufacturer will never make such a grave mistake unless,they added the proper cooling fans.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 13, 2013)

MegaBassBX said:


> Did you overclock your CPU,or GPU , also note that your CPU is your GPU in your case if you overclock your CPU without proper cooling it might increase the heat and Adobe Flash it might actually just be a symptom of the main problem.
> 
> 
> It also might be per-overclocked , but of course the manufacturer will never make such a grave mistake unless,they added the proper cooling fans.


yeah, I know. The only change I've made was setting the shared video memory to 128MB and DVMT/FIXED memory to Maximum.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Mar 15, 2013)

Bean_BR said:


> yeah, I know. The only change I've made was setting the shared video memory to 128MB and DVMT/FIXED memory to Maximum.


 
Did you try to set it back to normal.


Did the problem got resolved by doing so ?

Note: that there is two heat sensors in your computer one is on the processor it self, and the other is on the motherboard IF either one of them is damaged it might be malfunctioning , sadly you'll need to change the damaged piece,but again you don't have to worry till we find the problem.

Another Note: Your CPU doesn't have an overclocking function ,but in case you increase the shared memory of the CPU with the GPU this is considered overclocking in a sense and resetting them back to default will fix the problem IF the CPU did not get damaged.


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 15, 2013)

No, I already had the problem before doing any change. I'm sure the problem is in the flash plugin of Firefox. Also, a lot of people with the same problem said that it started after the latest flash updates.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Mar 15, 2013)

I had a similar problem with overheating but did not shutdown unexpectedly like yours, also I own a Mac and PC and both of them are fine even after the update so if you want to fix the problem I encourage you to go to an IT guy or go with the warranty so they can fix the issue , finally I did some research about your CPU most people had similar issues some on FaceBook using Adobe Flash to play games other are with YouTube so if you started to notice the patterns here the problem is connected to your CPU because of the GPU over heating you CPU as a whole which causes it to shutdown.

Anyway if you need more help post again,sorry for not able to help you .


----------



## Bean_BR (Mar 15, 2013)

MegaBassBX said:


> I had a similar problem with overheating but did not shutdown unexpectedly like yours, also I own a Mac and PC and both of them are fine even after the update so if you want to fix the problem I encourage you to go to an IT guy or go with the warranty so they can fix the issue , finally I did some research about your CPU most people had similar issues some on FaceBook using Adobe Flash to play games other are with YouTube so if you started to notice the patterns here the problem is connected to your CPU because of the GPU over heating you CPU as a whole which causes it to shutdown.
> 
> Anyway if you need more help post again,sorry for not able to help you .


no problem, at least I'm avoiding the problem using Google Chrome.
Thanks for the help


----------

